# Vinnie Jones - How to do CPR



## Tez3 (Jan 9, 2012)

A funny ad with a serious subject. My favourite line is 'here's one I did earlier'!


----------



## Big Don (Jan 9, 2012)

That's great!


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 9, 2012)

Big Don said:


> That's great!



It's showing now on our commercial channels, I think it's very cool!


----------



## Buka (Jan 9, 2012)

That was so cool. Thanks for posting that.


----------

